# 1955 Blue Phantom



## Blueschwinns (Sep 22, 2014)

My winter project is to create a 1955 Blue Phantom. I have everything to pull this off except I am wondering, if Schwinn did create a blue Phantom in 1955 did they use a 6 hole rear rack and a movie style chain ring?  Or, did they stick with the 4 hole rear rack and the deluxe chain ring? Also did they use the pre 1955 springer or use the 1955 bolt through the fork springer? What are your thoughts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Attached are pics of the only true boys Blue Phantom that I know of. This bike sold on Ebay in the summer of 2010. I was the under bidder at about $2200 on this one and in retrospect shoulda went big. Unfortunately I didn't get the serial # of this bike but it was found in Pennsylvania and sold to someone in California. The seller would not divulge who it sold to because evidently they wanted to remain anonymous. I would love to have the opportunity to buy this bike. It is interesting to note on this bike that it was retrofitted with a 2 spd kick back and I supect the chainring was changed out as well to make it easier to pedal although it may have had the cloverleaf in '55. Also note on the guard the 'ghost' image of "Black Phantom"! There have been a few of these done and I, too, have collected all the parts (no repo at all) to build one including the proper Nov '55 dated frame. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably the only one.....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's really odd having a Black Phantom decal on a Blue Phantom. Any speculation on that?


----------



## spoker (Sep 22, 2014)

some speculation,just my opinion but i would need somthing congrete


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Attached are pics of the only true boys Blue Phantom that I know of. This bike sold on Ebay in the summer of 2010. I was the under bidder at about $2200 on this one and in retrospect shoulda went big. Unfortunately I didn't get the serial # of this bike but it was found in Pennsylvania and sold to someone in California. The seller would not divulge who it sold to because evidently they wanted to remain anonymous. I would love to have the opportunity to buy this bike. It is interesting to note on this bike that it was retrofitted with a 2 spd kick back and I supect the chainring was changed out as well to make it easier to pedal although it may have had the cloverleaf in '55. Also note on the guard the 'ghost' image of "Black Phantom"! There have been a few of these done and I, too, have collected all the parts (no repo at all) to build one including the proper Nov '55 dated frame. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn
> ]




reminds me of this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE8CJwXSPRs


that is one cool bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2014)

There was and only one. ..


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 23, 2014)

spoker said:


> some speculation,just my opinion but i would need somthing congrete




The things that always bothered me about that bike that you pictured above was 1. The rear rack appears to be in mint condition, 2. the Black Phantom bleed through on the chain guard and 3. the locking pre 1955 springer fork.  I have owned two 1955 Black Phantom's and they both had 6 hole rear racks, bolt through the fork springers. The Schwinn catalogs did say you could order the locking springer


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Despite the anomalies--really just the decal on the guard I believe this bike was legit. Of course it is all just conjecture but my theory is that a small batch of these were ordered by a dealer--maybe in PA? If anyone else knows of an original blue boys bike I would love to see it. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 23, 2014)

*i have a red metallic 1955 phantom.....*

The one i picked up has a 4 hole clover, 6 hole rack, and bolt goes through fork legs.....all original


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 19, 2016)

Blueschwinns said:


> The things that always bothered me about that bike that you pictured above was 1. The rear rack appears to be in mint condition, 2. the Black Phantom bleed through on the chain guard and 3. the locking pre 1955 springer fork.  I have owned two 1955 Black Phantom's and they both had 6 hole rear racks, bolt through the fork springers. The Schwinn catalogs did say you could order the locking springer



THE BRAKE LIGHT AND LOCKING FORK WERE STILL AN OPTION WHEN SCHWINN
DOWNGRADED THE PHANTOM FORK, CARRIER AND SPROCKET. THERE WERE OTHER
'55'S WITH THOSE OPTIONS.


----------

